# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Official RNC Roll Call Thread

## UtahApocalypse

Its now or never.....

----------


## UtahApocalypse

first illegal act.... did not ASK for objection, just said there was none

----------


## voytechs

Its over.

----------


## nullvalu

whats Rule 40b?

----------


## Menthol Patch

What channel is the roll call on?

----------


## nullvalu

> Its over.


I think that may have been just procedural, to commence with the delegation. There will still be a vote.

----------


## kirkblitz

cspan 1

----------


## phoenixrising

HOSED !!! freikin hosed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

man so quick & he was stuttering even saying it!!!!!!!!

----------


## nullvalu

> What channel is the roll call on?


I'm watching C-SPAN

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> I think that may have been just procedural, to commence with the delegation. There will still be a vote.


Yes but it was also to do with placing any other names into nomination

----------


## Menthol Patch

I hope someone is able to say they vote for Ron Paul.

----------


## Menthol Patch

Will Ron Paul's delegates be able to go up there and nominate him?

----------


## devil21

Hehe I hear some RON PAUL in the back.  lol you go guys.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Someone yelled Ron Paul and they said there were none!!!

----------


## Dave39168

chair: Are there any other nominations?
somewhere in the crowd: RON PAAAAULLLLL!

did yall hear it?

----------


## nullvalu

He just asked if there were any other nominations, and someone shouted RON PAUL! But it wasn't recognized.

NOW WE'VE BEEN HOSED!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RedLightning

> Someone yelled Ron Paul and they said there were none!!!


Frikkin Pisses me off.

----------


## kirkblitz

$#@!ed us again

----------


## devil21

And the suicide of the GOP starts...

----------


## Dave39168

Ron paauuuul!!!!!!

----------


## Menthol Patch

This is so so so sickening....

----------


## Kilrain

> Someone yelled Ron Paul and they said there were none!!!



I heard it, too, and it sure made me smile.

----------


## Menthol Patch

Can anyone answer my question though?

Will Ron Paul's delegates be allowed to come up and speak?

----------


## ronpaulitician

I guess my TV speakers are better than that GOP dude's ears.

----------


## Menthol Patch

5 votes for Ron Paul!!!!!

----------


## Rangeley

5 votes for ron paul!!!

----------


## Dave39168

5 votes for RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nullvalu

5 votes - ron paul!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

5 for Ron Paul !@!

----------


## Kilrain

> Someone yelled Ron Paul



I heard it, too, and it sure made me smile.

----------


## devil21

> Can anyone answer my question though?
> 
> Will Ron Paul's delegates be allowed to come up and speak?


No offense, but are you serious?  I have the feeling EVERY delegate will be "pledged" to McCain even if they shouldnt be.

EDIT:  Nm, already showing 5 votes for "OTHERS".

----------


## hillertexas

5 votes RP!!!

----------


## kirkblitz

LOL she wouldnt say ron paul got 5 after alaska said 5

----------


## Jeremy

official thread?  you arent a mod!

----------


## Menthol Patch

Arizona passes!!!! What?????

----------


## demolama

5 for other!

----------


## Dave39168

arizona passes???????

----------


## Rangeley

> Arizona passes!!!! What?????


They are waiting to win it for McCain.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> arizona passes???????


McCain is from Arizona. Its typical

----------


## RedLightning

> arizona passes???????


their going to go for a vote of acclamation..

----------


## evilfunnystuff

arizona passes

----------


## Menthol Patch

I hope we get more than five votes.

----------


## Dave39168

the constitution state my ass

----------


## voytechs

Arizona passed - 0 votes - LOL

----------


## chonald

where are you all watching this?  what url?

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

I cannot find a network where I can actually hear what is being said on the floor. They are all filled with analysts telling me what I should be thinking about the beauty queen's speech.

----------


## Dave39168

> where are you all watching this?  what url?


its on Cspan 1

----------


## powerofreason

> where are you all watching this?  what url?


Its called basic cable buddy. CSPAN.

----------


## Chomsky

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540...86841#22886841

----------


## Kilrain

I'm watching on CNN:

http://edition.cnn.com/video/live/li...stream=stream1

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> Arizona passed - 0 votes - LOL


Just wait. It will come back to Arizona later. 

Illinois did the same thing at DNC. Then New Mexico "yielded" to Illinois and Illinois "yielded" to New York. That's when Hillary came out and moved to suspend further state by state counting.

Watch. It will happen like that here too.

----------


## Menthol Patch

Still only 5 votes?

----------


## blakjak

> I cannot find a network where I can actually hear what is being said on the floor. They are all filled with analysts telling me what I should be thinking about the beauty queen's speech.


haha, so true

----------


## Starfield

A lot of them are voting for Palin for VP. They can't really do that.

----------


## kirkblitz

WTF!!!!!!!! idaho went 26 for mccain but they had 32 votes.

$#@!ed us!!

----------


## Alawn

> Arizona passed - 0 votes - LOL


That is what another state did once so it didn't have to vote for who they were bound to in the first vote.  They then were able to vote for who they wanted in the second vote.  Plus it helped not give the candidate the required 50%.  But I doubt there will be enough people not voting for McCain to let it go to a second vote.  But maybe they aren't sitting out the whole first round and they are just going later.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> A lot of them are voting for Palin for VP. They can't really do that.


They aren't really doing it. They're just mentioning her along with McCain.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> WTF!!!!!!!! idaho went 26 for mccain but they had 32 votes.
> 
> $#@!ed us!!


We worked Idaho hard and had delegates there

----------


## bkreigh

> first illegal act.... did not ASK for objection, just said there was none


did anybody hear somebody yell ron paul?

----------


## Kilrain

> WTF!!!!!!!! idaho went 26 for mccain but they had 32 votes.
> 
> $#@!ed us!!


I think people noticed that on the floor. It went pretty silent there...

----------


## Adam Smith

They're not noting any votes for anyone other than McCain.

----------


## Kilrain

> did anybody hear somebody yell ron paul?


Yep.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

The corrupt gop screwed paul on idaho!

----------


## TurtleBurger

Didn't we win a couple delegates in Iowa?

----------


## Menthol Patch

We are getting screwed.

This whole thing is illegitimate.

----------


## RedLightning

> We are getting screwed.
> 
> This whole thing is illegitimate.


F*** the GOP.

----------


## bkreigh

We should have 1 delegate in Maine!

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

This is ridiculous. But not surprising. They will not allow a dissident "scene" unless enough Ron Paul delegates get pissed enough to make one.

----------


## chonald

this is such bull$#@!.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

I'd like to know what our delegates have to say about it....

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> This is ridiculous. But not surprising. They will not allow a dissident "scene" unless enough Ron Paul delegates get pissed enough to make one.


If I was their I would have punched someone by now

----------


## Menthol Patch

Only five delegates so far???!!!!

This is crazy.

----------


## bkreigh

21 delegates 20 votes for Maine.

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

How did they steal the Iowa votes?  He won Jefferson County.

If those 3 RP $#@!ers from Nevada don't show up and vote for RP I will be pissed.

----------


## thomaspaine23

lol Maine had 21 votes but they only cast 20.....

----------


## Menthol Patch

If we don't get our delegates can Ron Paul sue the GOP?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

They completely have us $#@!ed

----------


## nullvalu

> We should have 1 delegate in Maine!


Yep, they had 21 votes, but only named 20. Why aren't they naming the others?!??

----------


## Brian

I hate these people.  I need a Ron Paul hug.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

"My good..." and he don't even know the name???

----------


## Kilrain

Well, props to Alaska for actually awarding the votes to RP. Idaho and Maine not so much...

----------


## Rangeley

This is disgraceful.

----------


## bkreigh

> Yep, they had 21 votes, but only named 20. Why aren't they naming the others?!??


im going to guess because RP was not officially on the ballot because the dip ship said "after hearing no objections" so fast.

----------


## MozoVote

This is like watching a vote by the Supreme Soviet.

They're probably stuffing all the McCain alternates up to cast unanimous votes.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Well, props to Alaska for actually awarding the votes to RP. Idaho and Maine not so much...


+1

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> They're not noting any votes for anyone other than McCain.





> We should have 1 delegate in Maine!


There you go. Maine has 21 votes. Casts 20 votes for John McCain

This is pathetic. At least the DNC roll call counted the votes for Obama and the votes for Clinton. 

I'm turning this off. It's a farce.

----------


## bkreigh

> Well, props to Alaska for actually awarding the votes to RP. Idaho and Maine not so much...


There is only one speaker for the states and whatever they say goes really.  its sad but what can you do now?

----------


## Dave39168

41 votes minnesota, 35 for mccain????

----------


## Menthol Patch

What!!!!!

Minnisota had 41 votes but they gave 35 to John McCain!!!

WE ARE SCREWED!!!

NOOOOO!!!! DARN IT!!!!!

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!

----------


## thomaspaine23

lol minnesota 41 votes and they only cast 35...

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Glad to see that six of the MN delegates for Ron Paul appear to have done their duty.

----------


## Brian

> There you go. Maine has 21 votes. Casts 20 votes for John McCain
> 
> This is pathetic. At least the DNC roll call counted the votes for Obama and the votes for Clinton. 
> 
> I'm turning this off. It's a farce.


Disgusting.  Disgusting.

----------


## Chiznaddy

this is ridiculous....who could not hear them say Ron Paul when they asked if there were any other nominations???

what a bunch of crap....all these people are toolbags

----------


## Menthol Patch

Ron Paul better stand up about this! 

He needs to post an urgent update on his website.

----------


## MozoVote

Ha, they didn't even bother to explain the few Minnesota votes that were not going to McCain...

----------


## UtahApocalypse

For the record I know of 6 RP delegates from Utah. If anything different is done im going to be outraged even more.

----------


## Menthol Patch

These neocon scum bags are worse than Hitler.

----------


## voytechs

Nevada is up shortly.

----------


## thomaspaine23

And let this be a lesson to us all.....


It is enough that the people know there was an election. The people who cast the votes decide nothing. The people who count the votes decide everything. 
Joseph Stalin

----------


## Dorfsmith

That does it. I'm officially leaving the Republican party and putting a Bob Barr sticker on my car. I wasn't going to do it but everybody I talk to around town assumes I'm voting for McCain just because I have a Ron Paul sticker on my car. The Republican party makes me sick. I'm done with them for good.

----------


## Dave39168

Nebraska passes

----------


## Menthol Patch

Nebraska passes.....

----------


## bkreigh

Nebraska passes? interesting on that one.  I understand Arizona

----------


## rockandrollsouls

We have the contact of the delegates, right? We need to contact them to see what happened.

----------


## runningdiz

> For the record I know of 6 RP delegates from Utah. If anything different is done im going to be outraged even more.


you realize they wont get to utah right?

----------


## Menthol Patch

Nevada passes too! What?!!!!

----------


## devil21

Figures that Nevada passed.  Cant count those Ron Paul delegates.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Nevada and New Hampshire pass.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Holy crap

----------


## nullvalu

whats with all the passes??!

----------


## bkreigh

i understand what is going.  They are all passing to give it to Arizona

----------


## runningdiz

they will all pass until it goes back to arizona

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Bah, Nevada passed.

----------


## Chiznaddy

there all passing!!!!!!!

----------


## MozoVote

Voting will end once McCain gets enough.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Everyone will pass now, so it will go to Arizona

----------


## Menthol Patch

All of these states have passed!!!!!

----------


## DAFTEK

> What!!!!!
> 
> Minnisota had 41 votes but they gave 35 to John McCain!!!
> 
> WE ARE SCREWED!!!
> 
> NOOOOO!!!! DARN IT!!!!!
> 
> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!


Minnesota voted 41...

----------


## Brian

Sue Lowden behind all the Nevada shenanigans.  That's right bitch.  She can't say Ron Paul.  No guts.

----------


## Alawn

A lot of passes

----------


## Menthol Patch

This is freaking crazy!

They are doing everything they can to avoid mentioning Ron Paul.

----------


## smithtg

What a freaking joke

i wanted montana to add some rp votes and then nevada passes!!

All losers all losers

----------


## RedLightning

I'm going to go buy some Bob Barr stickers...

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

And North Dakota passes.

They're screwing us.

----------


## Menthol Patch

What? North Dakota passes......

----------


## bkreigh

i want to puke all over the place.

----------


## nullvalu

Wtf?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Passing till Arizona.

----------


## mport1

You all realize they want Arizona to give him the winning votes right?  Why is everyone freaking out?

----------


## Menthol Patch

Bob Barr is not worth our support. 

He is just a neo-con lite.

----------


## Dorfsmith

SICK SICK SICK.

----------


## Starfield

They want to pass until a certain state put them over the top.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

why are our delegates not raising hell

----------


## Dorfsmith

> Bob Barr is not worth our support. 
> 
> He is just a neo-con lite.


Maybe so but he has every Republican I know running scared. I'll take his sticker off after November.

----------


## bkreigh

ore a gone  WTF?  Its Oregon.  Its simple to say!!!!

----------


## porcupine

Are they all passing so that Paul doesn't get any votes??

----------


## RSLudlum

WTF is going on with the 'passes'??

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

You guys should have watched the DNC roll call. This is exactly how it's done. All the passes anyway. That other stuff about not saying who the other votes go to is a whole other story.

----------


## Menthol Patch

Our delegates need to be yelling and screaming!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

they are passing back to Arizona

----------


## RSLudlum

Arizona will give the nomination

----------


## voytechs

Nebraska and New Jersey passes, New Mexico passes passes as well as Arizona and Alaska gives 5 votes to RP. In your face GOP!

----------


## Menthol Patch

I refuse to vote for someone who voted for the Patriot Act, the War in Iraq, etc.

----------


## voytechs

All the N's are passing!!!!

----------


## runningdiz

> You guys should have watched the DNC roll call. This is exactly how it's done. All the passes anyway. That other stuff about not saying who the other votes go to is a whole other story.


Thank you!I dont get why everyone is so clueless about what is going on. THEY ARE GETTING BACK TO ARIZONA

----------


## RedLightning

After Arizona votes I bet they stop.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

> Nebraska and New Jersey passes, New Mexico passes passes as well as Arizona and Alaska gives 5 votes to RP. In your face GOP!


They are passing to Arizona.

----------


## austinchick

please someone explain to me what this means

----------


## MozoVote

Wow there are some real n00bs on this thread. Calm down. They do this every election cycle.... usually either the home state of the nominee, or a pivotal state which put him over the top, casts the final vote.

----------


## kirkblitz

They said at the beginning everyone has to be given a chance to vote twice . They will vote again after arizona gives the nomination i think.

----------


## voytechs

Just heard some Ron Paul chants, and all the remaining states are passing!!!!

----------


## mport1

> Wow there are some real n00bs on this thread. Calm down. They do this every election cycle.... usually either the home state of the nominee, or a pivotal state which put him over the top, casts the final vote.


Yes stop freaking out.  They are not doing the passing to screw Ron Paul.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

I could see 2 of the Utah RP delegates

----------


## RedLightning

> Wow there are some real n00bs on this thread. Calm down. They do this every election cycle.... usually either the home state of the nominee, or a pivotal state which put him over the top, casts the final vote.


I just hope they don't stop counting after Arizona.

----------


## Starfield

Will all the passing states get a vote or do they just stop after Arizona?

----------


## Dave39168

virgin islands or Guam could have voted their nine votes and not put him over the top

----------


## voytechs

That shut up the neocons. No more cheers. I love it!!!!!

----------


## runningdiz

> After Arizona votes I bet they stop.


Well... thats the point of passing to Arizona so they push him over and end all of this. SO yes they will stop.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> Will all the passing states get a vote or do they just stop after Arizona?


ARizona will move to suspend the count and nominate McCain.

----------


## thomaspaine23

My bet is they'll stop counting after Arizona....

He who must not be named cannot get more attention!

It is enough that the people know there was an election. The people who cast the votes decide nothing. The people who count the votes decide everything. 
Joseph Stalin

----------


## Menthol Patch

We have been screwed...

I'm soooo mad now.

----------


## voytechs

Every state is passing!!!

----------


## TurtleBurger

OK I turned it off.  Enough of this nonsense.

----------


## Menthol Patch

If they stop counting after Arizona I will throw up.

----------


## voytechs

Texas passed!!!

----------


## rockandrollsouls

> every state is passing!!!


to get to arizona to elect john mccain

----------


## mport1

Are people here retarded?

----------


## voytechs

He might not get enough for the first ballot. He's got 1170 out of 1191 needed. Every state is passing in protest!!!

----------


## Dave39168

i was alright up till now, but don't associate Barry Goldwater with John McCain like that!

----------


## rockandrollsouls

> Are people here retarded?


Apparently Voytechs is. I literally laughed out loud when I read his last comment. They are passing in protest lmao.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> He might not get enough for the first ballot. He's got 1170 out of 1191 needed. Every state is passing in protest!!!


your a idiot

----------


## MozoVote

Yay. The balloons are falling. We've nominated a Democrat. Woo-hoo.

----------


## bkreigh

and here we go again.

----------


## Menthol Patch

Nebraska 33 votes but only casted 31 votes for McCain.

----------


## 0zzy

> your a idiot


you're*

just sayin

----------


## Menthol Patch

Nevada 34 votes...  all for McCain...

Did we get any delegates in Nevada?

----------


## Starfield

Nevada WTF?

----------


## Dave39168

Nevada 34 votes?!?!?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Nevada all in for McCain.

Damn GOP.

----------


## kirkblitz

WTFFFFF our 3 delegates in NV $#@!ed uS!!!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Holy $#@! what happened to the 4 promised nevada delegates

----------


## devil21

So they just totally dicked the 4 RP delegates in Nevada.  Disgusting.  I will NOT vote the GOP and I hope they lose embarrassingly.  Dispicable.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

nh ALL mCcAIN??? nOW i KNOW ITS A TOTAL BULL$#@! SETUP

----------


## steph3n

> Nevada 34 votes...  all for McCain...
> 
> Did we get any delegates in Nevada?


yes 7 were elected by the people even, but they stole them. 4 were promised or something like that.

----------


## Starfield

I'm glad that Nevada woman could smile while casting the vote for McCain. Fraud

----------


## MozoVote

The chairmen of most of the states simply swapped in alternates to vote for McCain, I'm sure. This is just a game to see if any states honor the original slates.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> So they just totally dicked the 4 RP delegates in Nevada.  Disgusting.  I will NOT vote the GOP and I hope they lose embarrassingly.  Dispicable.


Agreed, if Ron Paul lost fair then so be it. Im voting Obama Ive made my mind up. i dont care if he is a socialist scum.

----------


## thomaspaine23

> WTFFFFF our 3 delegates in NV $#@!ed uS!!!


No the GOP did, they had 2 different groups of delegates, they did some shuck and jive, and repremanded the NV gop then turned around and seated the GOP NV delegates instead of the Paul delegates...

----------


## Dave39168

the unanimous votes in NV, NH, etc. i guess they can get away that since the chair didn't recognize the nomination for Dr. Paul

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Well at least we got five....

----------


## Triton

> Agreed, if Ron Paul lost fair then so be it. Im voting Obama Ive made my mind up. i dont care if he is a socialist scum.


Dumb-ass uninformed comments like this are why I haven't posted here in months.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

This garbage is making me sick to my stomach. I know we have more delegates than this!

----------


## Menthol Patch

So we got delegates but they are not being counted?

----------


## CasualApathy

> Agreed, if Ron Paul lost fair then so be it. Im voting Obama Ive made my mind up. i dont care if he is a socialist scum.


vasted vote.

----------


## demolama

this is all done to look like the Republicans are all behind 1 man without any dissent....  they'll then use it against Obama by saying over 1//3 of the dems voted for Hillary.

----------


## 0zzy

> No the GOP did, they had 2 different groups of delegates, they did some shuck and jive, and repremanded the NV gop then turned around and seated the GOP NV delegates instead of the Paul delegates...


so the ron paul delegates became alternate delegates ?

----------


## AJ Antimony

> Agreed, if Ron Paul lost fair then so be it. Im voting Obama Ive made my mind up. i dont care if he is a socialist scum.


What the hell is wrong with you

----------


## Menthol Patch

> Agreed, if Ron Paul lost fair then so be it. Im voting Obama Ive made my mind up. i dont care if he is a socialist scum.


Don't vote for Obama. Write in Ron Paul.

----------


## bkreigh

Sorry New York residents but that guy sounded like an idiot

----------


## Dorfsmith

> Don't vote for Obama. Write in Ron Paul.


X2

----------


## CasualApathy

> Dumb-ass uninformed comments like this are why I haven't posted here in months.


qft.

----------


## Brian

> So they just totally dicked the 4 RP delegates in Nevada.  Disgusting.  I will NOT vote the GOP and I hope they lose embarrassingly.  Dispicable.


If you didn't know Sue Lowden was a knifing whore, you know now.  Outright lies.

----------


## StateofTrance

NC - 65 for McShame out of 69

----------


## gworrel

> Agreed, if Ron Paul lost fair then so be it. Im voting Obama Ive made my mind up. i dont care if he is a socialist scum.


Now there is a campaign slogan!  Vote for Obama, the socialist scum.  You gave me a good laugh.  Even if you are serious.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

> Sorry New York residents but that guy sounded like an idiot


They come down to our shore in the summer....try dealin' with that

----------


## MozoVote

> Well at least we got five....


They never showed the six "nonvoting" delegates from Minnesota... so yeah it might be officially five, so far...

Here comes NC. Again, just omitting to mention who those other 4 votes are for...

Paul only had 3. There must be a stealth delegate or a Huck delegate who would not give in...

----------


## thomaspaine23

Hey at least the guy from Alasaka was stand up enough to mention the 5 votes for Ron Paul....

Kudos to him for doing it.

----------


## PeacePlan

> Agreed, if Ron Paul lost fair then so be it. Im voting Obama Ive made my mind up. i dont care if he is a socialist scum.


I agree I also will vote for all Dems down the line - I want to see them lose bad. Then we have a chance to come in and take over. 

I hate Obama McCain both...   If McCain wins they will marginalize us.............

----------


## thomaspaine23

> Now there is a campaign slogan!  Vote for Obama, the socialist scum.  You gave me a good laugh.  Even if you are serious.


No no no, I have a better one,


Vote for Obama, because America is an Obamanation!!!

----------


## AJ Antimony

> I agree I also will vote for all Dems down the line - I want to see them lose bad. Then we have a chance to come in and take over. 
> 
> I hate Obama McCain both...   If McCain wins they will marginalize us.............


They're the same party dude. Voting Libertarian is the same as voting against Republicans

----------


## voytechs

> Apparently Voytechs is. I literally laughed out loud when I read his last comment. They are passing in protest lmao.


WTF, about 20 states just cast 0 votes by passing. Then they went back and hit those same states a second time and got votes. Am I in twilight zone? I'm YouTubing the entire time, so we'll see after its all done.

----------


## Dave39168

> No no no, I have a better one,
> 
> 
> Vote for Obama, because America is an Obamanation!!!


lols

----------


## Menthol Patch

Can the GOP be sued?

----------


## Dave39168

> WTF, about 20 states just cast 0 votes by passing. Then they went back and hit those same states a second time and got votes. Am I in twilight zone? I'm YouTubing the entire time, so we'll see after its all done.


chill dude that's normal

----------


## StateofTrance

Oregon - 26 votes for McCain, 4 votes for Ron Paul

----------


## rockandrollsouls

props to oregon for at least mentioning ron

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Go Oregon!!!

----------


## PeacePlan

> They're the same party dude. Voting Libertarian is the same as voting against Republicans



No they are not - voting Libertarian is wasting my vote because they will not win. Voting the GOP out of office is the most effective thing I can do with my vote and anything else is a waste IMO

----------


## thomaspaine23

WOO HOO Oregon!!! Glad I moved here!!!!!

4 more for Paul!!!!

----------


## parocks

Oregon 4 votes Ron Paul.

----------


## Orgoonian

woooo Oregon!!

----------


## texasbelle

Yeah 4 more!

----------


## Dave39168

Oregon 4 votes!!!!

----------


## 0zzy

much respect to Oregon and Alaska, some good people actually counting the votes

----------


## mport1

Nice, 4 for RP.

----------


## StateofTrance

> go oregon!!!


$#@! yeah

----------


## MozoVote

Cool, props to Oregon to actually mentioning RP.

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

My question is, if Ron Paul's support is so low as they claim, why are they trying to hide his votes.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Oregon: 4 for Ron Paul.

We'd be at 30-50 if they were counting all Ron Paul delegates and put his name on this ballot.

----------


## StateofTrance

> WOO HOO Oregon!!! Glad I moved here!!!!!
> 
> 4 more for Paul!!!!


A+++

----------


## Mini-Me

> Agreed, if Ron Paul lost fair then so be it. Im voting Obama Ive made my mind up. i dont care if he is a socialist scum.


Just remember that you'll only be perpetuating the two-party stranglehold.  Until we take over a party of more people start showing that they're fed up with "both" of their choices, nothing will ever change.




> I refuse to vote for someone who voted for the Patriot Act, the War in Iraq, etc.


I once thought the same...here are a few things to mull over in case you might reconsider.  The first three are from Bradley's sig:
http://www.spectator.org/dsp_article.asp?art_id=13262
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=136012
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=153168

This is a post I made pleading with people to stop the infighting.  When I started writing the post, I wasn't planning on voting for Barr...I made my decision while thinking the whole post through:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showpos...&postcount=147

You're free to disagree, but I figured trying to persuade you is still worth a shot

----------


## Badger Paul

I just want to know what the $#@! is going on that's all.

We have four delegates in Nevada. We fight our asses off just to get those and it's all for McCain.

I thought we had delegates in Missouri and Iowa and both states all in McCain.

Just someone who's there tells us what the hell is going on! There's pratically a delegate blackout this entire convention. I was fully expecting blogs or posts on here and such and there's been hardly any information. 

I don't want to attack anyone. Just let us know what's happening...

You want to know what's going to happen to Sarah Palin when gets inside the Beltway, sort of like what's happening to our delegates right now. They're told what to do, what to say and how to say it. They're followed around and chaporoned like little school children. Ron Paul himself can't go on the floor unless he accompied by a flunkie.

The McCain must be just having a ball right now. "Ha, Ha! You thought you were going to disurupt things but we ran you like puppets. We're in complete control."

The $#@!S! I'm furious right now. All this $#@!ing work and for what? To be treated like this. This party has made it one thing clear: WE WILL NOT ALLOW DISSENT!
Is it too much to ask Ron Paul's delegates be counted?

I don't care if Palin's on the ticket. I can't wait to backstab your asses with Bob Barr and Chuck Baldwin this fall. Then we'll see who has the last laugh jerk-offs! 

Maybe they'll only get one percent, but you may very well need that one percent to win a Wisconsin, or a Montana or even Georgia for that matter.

Go ask Al Gore how valuable Nader's vote were in Florida and Nader didn't get jerked around and the Democratic Convention the way Ron Paul is right now.

Then maybe, just maybe, we might bring some democracy back to the GOP.

Last free Republican please turn off the lights.

----------


## bkreigh

Props for Oregon!!!!!!

----------


## jabrownie

I am really wondering what the heck is going on.  

What happened to Nevada!  ND, Montana, Pennsylvania, etc.  Jeeze!  Alaska seems to be the only state with the balls to say Ron Paul's name.

----------


## Dave39168

> No they are not - voting Libertarian is wasting my vote because they will not win. Voting the GOP out of office is the most effective thing I can do with my vote and anything else is a waste IMO


If you think you will cast the tie breaking vote, then yes use it strategically as you see fit.

However your vote alone will not decide who is the next president. Try to find someone who represents your beliefs in whatever party and vote for them. For me that's Bob Barr. Vote your conscience, this is not a horse race.

----------


## PeacePlan

> I am really wondering what the heck is going on.  
> 
> What happened to Nevada!  ND, Montana, Pennsylvania, etc.  Jeeze!  Alaska seems to be the only state with the balls to say Ron Paul's name.


Minnesota is also missing 6 votes..........

----------


## Nic4Truth

> Sorry New York residents but that guy sounded like an idiot


LOL- I am from NY and i was embarrassed by this goomba

----------


## Dequeant

> Dumb-ass uninformed comments like this are why I haven't posted here in months.


Actually, I'd tend to side with him on this.  I hate both McCain and Obama, and i'm tired of voting for the lesser of two evils...........so i just may vote for the greater of 2 evils.  Purely just to hasten the battle between good and evil......a real revolution, made up of more than just college kids waving signs and uploading videos to youtube.... I mean a revolution of the oldest sort, with men with weapons, fighting for what they believe in to overthrow an oppressive government.  You can marginalize the right wing of the RP revolution all you want, but if and when the peaceful revolution fails it will actually take REAL sacrifice from TRUE patriots to return us to a constitutional government.

----------


## voytechs

> Arizona passes!!!! What?????


Who is the idiot now. Must be feeling a little idiotic yourself now. $#@! I thought "pass" means 0 votes!!

----------


## Starfield

Did he just vote for George S. McCain?

----------


## devil21

OMG he said George S. McCain!!!  Spread that $#@! now! lol

----------


## UtahApocalypse

"George S. McCain" LMAO

----------


## Mini-Me

> Hey at least the guy from Alasaka was stand up enough to mention the 5 votes for Ron Paul....
> 
> Kudos to him for doing it.


It's unfortunate that they'll be sending him to the gas chambers shortly.
(Kidding of course, but...)

----------


## voytechs

> chill dude that's normal


I thought pass means 0 votes. But all it means we'll vote later.

----------


## Menthol Patch

> Who is the idiot now. Must be feeling a little idiotic yourself now. $#@! I thought "pass" means 0 votes!!


The idiots are the neocons.

I'm not feeling idiotic at all.

What's your problem punk?

----------


## rockandrollsouls

Not even texas

----------


## Starfield

What state voted for George S. McCain?

----------


## Mini-Me

> I agree I also will vote for all Dems down the line - I want to see them lose bad. Then we have a chance to come in and take over. 
> 
> I hate Obama McCain both...   If McCain wins they will marginalize us.............


If you do this though, they won't see how much of their lost support was from the libertarian wing of the party...so they won't have as much incentive to change in our direction.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Utah:  WTF??? We had 6 Delegates there !@!!!!!!!

----------


## texasbelle

ugh texas... why do the have those cowboy hats?  makes us look like a bunch of hicks!

----------


## Starfield

WTF, they just acknowledged Romney's 2 votes!!!

----------


## bkreigh

They say Mitt Romney's name when he gets votes.  Amazing.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

*"Mitt Romney two"!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That woman never said Ron Paul on his nine votes!

----------


## Badger Paul

My apologies to our delegates in Missouri. I forgot it was a winner-take-all-state and first-ballot bound state. I'm sorry for being upset.

But still want to know what happened with Iowa and Nevada.

----------


## Menthol Patch

No!!!!!

They will say Mitt Romney's name but not Ron Paul's!

----------


## pacelli

They read romney's name but not ron paul !?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?$#@!%$@#!^%@!%^@#$^!#^$  

$#@! you gop !!!!!  You'll NEVER get my vote.

----------


## BoBoDuFlachi

WTF they mentioned Mitts name on the official count?!?!

----------


## MozoVote

Notice the secretary will repeat Romney's name... not Paul's!

----------


## porcupine

She said Romney's name, but not Ron Paul's...grrr

----------


## Mini-Me

> No they are not - voting Libertarian is wasting my vote because they will not win. Voting the GOP out of office is the most effective thing I can do with my vote and anything else is a waste IMO


Because that worked so well in 2006...?

----------


## StateofTrance

Pure thugs at RNC.

----------


## jabrownie

Pennsylvania just stole a vote.  They had 74, cast 73 for McCain (which is weird given that we had over 200,000 votes out of 800,000 cast) but the lady said 74 for McCain....bastards....

----------


## Kilrain

They count Romney votes, but not Paul votes. Way to go, GOP!

----------


## texasbelle

I am steaming.. they said mitt romney... not Ron Paul!

----------


## Dave39168

> I thought pass means 0 votes. But all it means we'll vote later.


its cool. apparently its tradition to let the nominee's homestate put him over the top. So they all had to pass so it could come back to AZ so they could cast the "winning votes".

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> WTF they mentioned Mitts name on the official count?!?!


We had 6 Ron Paul delegates there.... We got bent over.... I can't wait to talk to them and hear how they got screwed.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

I demand we do something.  The GOP's bias is beyond sickening.

I was considering McCain...now I am a lock for Bob Barr.

----------


## voytechs

> your a idiot


I don't appreciate name calling like that. If you knew something I didn't know, you could have just explained it.

----------


## Menthol Patch

> We had 6 Ron Paul delegates there.... We got bent over.... I can't wait to talk to them and hear how they got screwed.


I think there needs to be a lawsuit against the GOP.

----------


## MozoVote

So far only 6 states offered any hint of dissent.

Alaska 5 Paul
Oregon 4 Paul
Washington 4 Paul
West Virginia 2 Paul
Minnesota 6 nonvoting
North Carolina 4 nonvoting

----------


## Dave39168

washington 4 for DR PAUL!!!!!!
say it you bitch!!!!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Washington: 4 votes for Ron Paul.

----------


## Orgoonian

woooo,Washington!

----------


## Starfield

Go washington!

----------


## StateofTrance

Washington - 36 for McShame out of 40

----------


## pacelli

She almost read Ron Paul's name, but then somebody poked her.  Those motherfuckers.

Nice job Washington, you tried.

----------


## BoBoDuFlachi

wtg washington...she was about to say Rons name and the sec cut her off wtf. what a sham

----------


## Dave39168

West virginia you'd better say his name too!

----------


## Menthol Patch

2 votes for ron paul

She almost said 30 votes Ron Paul!!!!!!

----------


## StateofTrance

2 votes for Ron Paul +++

She didn't say Ron Paul. What a thug.

----------


## porcupine

she tried to say Ron Paul and was interrupted (not sure if it was on purpose though)

----------


## pacelli

$#@! you bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rockandrollsouls

I'm surprised the neocons there aren't booing ron paul's votes....

----------


## devil21

This is getting absurd.  "Im sorry I didnt hear him" then she says "Ron...err John McCain".

----------


## parocks

wtf just happened in West Virginia?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

WV: 2 for Ron Paul.

Was that 'Triumph the insult comic dog' behind that WV delegation?

----------


## thomaspaine23

lol West Virginia,....

the announcer almost said ron paul there....

----------


## PeacePlan

> If you do this though, they won't see how much of their lost support was from the libertarian wing of the party...so they won't have as much incentive to change in our direction.


If McCain wins all our work will be gone and when we go back to the GOP they will continue to ignore us. If he gets hammered and loses badly our voice will be heard.

Did they give a $#@! when Ross Perot took almost 20% of the vote - hell no. The leadership will look real stupid with a big loss and will shake it up. If McCain wins we are screwed!

----------


## porcupine

They're distracted...she said "West Virginia 30 votes  Ro--- John McCain"

----------


## Dorfsmith

SCUM REPUBLICANS

----------


## Menthol Patch

She is a nazi fascist thug.

----------


## phoenixrising

> did anybody hear somebody yell ron paul?


they didn't mention your other 6

----------


## Menthol Patch

These neocons are lower than scum.

----------


## Dave39168

twice she almost said his name.... 30 votes for ROnnnnnnn-I MEAN JOHN McCain

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

FINAL:

John McCain: 2,386 votes
Ron Paul: 11 votes
Mitt Romney: 2 votes

----------


## StateofTrance

What a biatch!

----------


## pacelli

Well hell, the GOP can go $#@! themselves.

----------


## kirkblitz

OFFICIAL ROLL CALL RESULTS 

Actual                                         Hard

Mccain    -  2,343                         -1,302
Romney   - 2                               -146                   
RP          -  15                              -20
Uncommitted-0                            -515
Not voting-  20                           -0                 


total		2,380                       -2,380

http://www.thegreenpapers.com/P08/R.phtml#roll


You can assume the Not voting for RP
Also note that some more should have gone to RP example would be the stolen delegates in Nevada.  

Hard total is what should have been the votes and what were guaranteed from primary voting.

LOL by the way on the washington vote when the lady started to say ron paul the other girl cut her mic off when she got to ron part.

----------


## Menthol Patch

Our delegates who did not get counted need to yell and scream right now.

----------


## devil21

Plllllease someone yell out "WE WANT RON PAUL!!!"

----------


## StateofTrance

Call cspan..they are showing it on the tv.

----------


## gjvrieze

> our delegates who did not get counted need to yell and scream right now.


ron paul!!!!!!!!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> FINAL:
> 
> John McCain: 2,386 votes
> Ron Paul: 11 votes
> Mitt Romney: 2 votes


Yes, but in Utah we should have 6 for Ron Paul. Ethier the GOP screwed our delegates, or I just lost 6 friends.

----------


## pacelli

The GOP's management of this vote has reinforced my pledge to never vote for another GOP national candidate again.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

There were a lot of states that didn't vote all they had - has anyone kept track of these?

Most are probably RP votes.  I know we had at least 40 delegates, yet only 11 were counted...

$#@! THE GOP!

-n

----------


## MozoVote

I've never seen a situation though with nonvoting delegates. Interesting that the secretary took no curiosity about Minnestoa or North Carolina.

----------


## pacelli

There was a Romney chant.

----------


## Dave39168

Its probably good that I'm not there

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Seriously, am I the only one who saw that puppet ("insult comic dog" or whatever) with the West Virginia delegation?

----------


## truthrewards

Nevada needs to change their vote, or get sued!

----------


## ashura

Was Paul's name explicitly stated at all like Romney's was?

----------


## gjvrieze

> There was a Romney chant.


Come on Ron Paul people, now is the time!

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

> $#@! THE GOP!


Yes, but you can't have sex through avoidance, you need to be up close and personal, which is why we need to apply Ron Paul's wisdom and TAKE OVER the GOP, not walk away from it.

----------


## porcupine

> The GOP's management of this vote has reinforced my pledge to never vote for another GOP national candidate again.


Does that include Ron Paul?  C'mon, judge people on their own actions, not the actions of others (the latter is called "collectivism")

----------


## PeacePlan

Same sick feeling in my gut as when I was a State and District Delegate..

----------


## devil21

> Come on Ron Paul people, now is the time!


They've probably already left before they went ballistic in the middle of the floor.

And they lie about RP's delegate total that was even displayed on the screen.  Jeez.

----------


## pacelli

5?  I thought it was 6?  $#@! YOU $#@!.

----------


## Dave39168

RON PAUL 5 my ass! BULL$#@!!!!!!

----------


## parocks

Ron Paul - 5 - what???

----------


## thomaspaine23

OMFG, 

they reduced RON PAULS votes to 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


how the hell does that happen?

It is enough that the people know there was an election. The people who cast the votes decide nothing. The people who count the votes decide everything. 
Joseph Stalin

----------


## UtahApocalypse

What the hell??? They did not count all of the Ron Paul votes.... they only counted Alaks... what about Oregon, WV???

----------


## mport1

What the $#@!!

----------


## porcupine

He just miscounted the f***ing number of ron paul votes...we had more than 5!!!!

----------


## Menthol Patch

Ron Paul 5????

This is insane?!!!!!!

----------


## notsure

Ron Paul 5?
He said Ron Paul 5 
$#@!

----------


## pacelli

Oregon 4, Washington 4, WV 2, Alaska 5.  4+4+5+2  = 15 I thought!?

----------


## rockandrollsouls

Noooo

----------


## StateofTrance

Some said NO..hahaha

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

I heard those no's!

Unanimous my ass!

----------


## hillertexas

> Seriously, am I the only one who saw that puppet ("insult comic dog" or whatever) with the West Virginia delegation?


i saw it, too.

----------


## Menthol Patch

5????

5???

5???

----------


## devil21

That guy at the podium should take some Claritin or something.  He sounds really stuffed up.

----------


## Menthol Patch

It's time for a big lawsuit!

If Ron Paul does not sue these neo-cons I'll lose all respect for him.

----------


## kirkblitz

> 5????
> 
> 5???
> 
> 5???


The states changed their votes

----------


## MozoVote

Look how empty the place is, now...

----------


## RedLightning

Well that was a farce election.

----------


## pacelli

> oregon 4, washington 4, wv 2, alaska 5.  4+4+5+2  = 15 i thought!?


$#@! the gop.

$#@! the gop.
$#@! the gop.
$#@! the gop.
$#@! the gop.

----------


## jabrownie

They are openly cheating!!!

Washington gave 4 votes for Ron Paul but they weren't counted.  The other category went from 11 to 11.  

West Virginia cast 2 for Ron Paul and 28 for McCain, but then she said 30 for McCain.  

Pennsylvania voted 73 for McCain, then she said 74 for McCain

Those are just the ones in the past few minutes.  What the hell!!!

----------


## PeacePlan

This is exactly what I expected but it still pisses me off.....

----------


## Wyo_Lars

> That guy at the podium should take some Claritin or something.  He sounds really stuffed up.


No.. he is just full of ...

----------


## pacelli

> The states changed their votes


Those $#@!ing neocon bastards.

----------


## Chiznaddy

what a bunch of corrupt MFs...thats all there is to say about this

CFL needs to ruin the republican party.  screw placating these jerks.

----------


## mport1

Man I hate government.  Can you guys please realize that we cannot play their games anymore?  We must get rid of government completely.

----------


## Menthol Patch

First we don't get all the delegates that we won.

Then we won 10.

Then at the end we get five taken away.

This is INSANITY!

----------


## kirkblitz

O well 1200 lol

----------


## Kilrain

> The states changed their votes


I very much doubt that. Are you saying that people would go to the convention, vote for Ron Paul and then change their minds? Nah, that dog don't hunt.

----------


## truthrewards

I hope the Obama campaign exploits their counting lies

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Reveloution Time.... the Tree of Liberty MUST be Watered NOW!!!

----------


## porcupine

Well, now that that's over...those of you who want to try a NEW strategy instead of the old one are encouraged to join the Free State Project.

----------


## MozoVote

> I very much doubt that. Are you saying that people would go to the convention, vote for Ron Paul and then change their minds? Nah, that dog don't hunt.


The chairmen of some of those states with Paul votes probably stayed behind and altered the votes while the microphones were turned off.

----------


## Menthol Patch

We cannot let this go! We must speak up about this!

----------


## Dave39168

They'll be taking calls on CSPAN for comments. All who are well spoken go ahead and figure out what you want to say and get ready to call. We need to bring some attention to this. If they screen the calls, be cool and calm with the screener and just say you are calling about RP.

----------


## CasualApathy

> Reveloution Time.... the Tree of Liberty MUST be Watered NOW!!!


Did you misplace your brain tonight?

----------


## Kilrain

> The chairmen of some of those states with Paul votes probably stayed behind and altered the votes while the microphones were turned off.


They can do that? For real?

----------


## mmink15

Actually, the official log will show that Ron Paul got 0 votes due to a motion that passed at the end, making John McCain the *unanimous* selection .
I'm so disappointed but will continue the fight, though not as a republican.

CampaignForLiberty

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Did you misplace your brain tonight?


Anger causes some quick, very bad typing and venting. I will calm down. The fire however will not be dampened in my soul

----------


## thomaspaine23

It's that newspeak math, 1 + 1 = 3 if the gop says so....

----------


## runningdiz

Call cspan!!!

----------


## PeacePlan

Its all coming from God...... ask Sara

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QG1vPYbRB7k

----------


## Orgoonian

> Anger causes some quick, very bad typing and venting. I will calm down. The fire however will not be dampened in my soul



Heh,it's all good
I think we're all a tad steamed tonight

----------


## jkr

how do you spell disinfranchised?

----------


## Dave39168

> Call cspan!!!


agreed. And don't get irate and don't ramble. Relax and tell what just happened.

----------


## MozoVote

I'm not at all surprised by this. Only reason I bothered to watch was to see how crooked it was.

----------


## thechitowncubs

whats a good question, didn't see it... ready to call

----------


## Dave39168

202 628 0205 to support others

----------


## thomaspaine23

At least they can't stop me from voting for congress (first vote for a Rep I've ever done) 

http://dlopezforcongress.com

----------


## Dave39168

> whats a good question, didn't see it... ready to call


you just call with a comment rather than a question. say you were really disappointed in the fact that Ron Paul recieved (10 or 11) votes whatever it was, and the chair refused to acknowledge that. and also you would like to know why the chair recognized romney's 2 votes but not Paul's 5 or 4 or 2

----------


## matts05

-deleted-

----------


## thechitowncubs

NICE call. I just told my roomates that was going to happen and it did. Good job whoever did that.

----------


## phoenixrising

> There were a lot of states that didn't vote all they had - has anyone kept track of these?
> 
> Most are probably RP votes.  I know we had at least 40 delegates, yet only 11 were counted...
> 
> $#@! THE GOP!
> 
> -n


35 votes NOT for mccluk!!!

----------


## phoenixrising

> Oregon 4, Washington 4, WV 2, Alaska 5.  4+4+5+2  = 15 I thought!?



yup-- same calcs here!!! & another 20 (other than mitts 2) not mentioned for WHO!!!

----------


## pebcak

> yup-- same calcs here!!! & another 20 (other than mitts 2) not mentioned for WHO!!!


Exactly.  I know for a fact that 2 of Nebraska's 33 votes were for Ron Paul, but they weren't mentioned.

Edit: They weren't mentioned by the announcer for my state.  I believe it was the state chair of the party (I'm not sure), but someone will be hearing from me soon about this.

----------


## pacelli

just getting constant busy signals!

----------


## teshuah

go to my blog and post some of your reactions there too.. get it bumped in Google

Fraud at the RNC??

----------


## Dorfsmith

I just filled out the registration form to switch from Republican to Libertarian. I'm not a huge fan of Bob Barr but I'm less of a fan of what I witnessed tonight.  The Republican party will have to completely change before they can win me back. I'm done.

----------


## StateofTrance

Did it work?

----------


## blocks

Yep...as said...The official record will report ZERO votes for Ron Paul due to that motion to make the nomination unanimous. There were "No's" but the speaker totally ignored them.

----------


## MozoVote

That hall emptied out fast as the final states voted. I wonder if they even had a quorum to conduct the "unanimous" (ignore NOs) vote...

----------


## Dave39168

its important b/c fair is fair!!!! they are trying to downplay RP's effect on the GOP base

----------


## jabrownie

Does anyone know the name of the person who made the motion for a unanimous support of McCain at the very end?  Whoever it is should get smacked down.

----------


## teshuah

> That hall emptied out fast as the final states voted. I wonder if they even had a quorum to conduct the "unanimous" (ignore NOs) vote...


interesting thought...

----------


## Kilrain

Wanna bet that CSPAN will stop taking calls on the independent line?  It's all livid (but calm) Ron Paul supporters.

----------


## voytechs

> The idiots are the neocons.
> 
> I'm not feeling idiotic at all.
> 
> What's your problem punk?


No problem, I was in twilight zone with all the passing, GOP revolt (which didn't happen). When they started calling the previously "passed" states again, I thought my brain snapped or something. Someone else called me an idiot and I shot back at the wrong messenger. Sorry dude.

I'm not even upset at Utah* anymore, we've all been to hell and back tonight.

----------


## BoBoDuFlachi

im sure they will.just call the mccain line. screw what line it is as long as you get on

----------


## phoenixrising

& to top it all off w/seeing the ghoul as a keynote?????? when we kicked his sorry butt????

i scratch my head & ask how RP has done this for 30 yrs????? ...& then i come back to: RP is TRULY a man knowing "country first"...because it's CONSTITUTION FIRST... u jerks of a GOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> No problem, I was in twilight zone with all the passing, GOP revolt (which didn't happen). When they started calling the previously "passed" states again, I thought my brain snapped or something. Someone else called me an idiot and I shot back at the wrong messenger. Sorry dude.
> 
> I'm not even upset at Utah* anymore, we've all been to hell and back tonight.


I apologize as well voytechs. I have been livid. We cannot let the GOP tear us apart. Revolution brother.

----------


## voytechs

> I apologize as well voytechs. I have been livid. We cannot let the GOP tear us apart. Revolution brother.


No need, me too. Once I figured out what was going on, I did feel like an idiot. Like I said, we just went to hell and came back.

----------


## FrankRep

It's official. Republicans are bad at math.

----------


## Dorfsmith

> It's official. Republicans are bad at math.


No child left behind worked for them

----------


## UtahApocalypse

honestly I knew McCain was going to get the nomination tonight. The fact though that the GOP outright denied the support of a candidate that brought in tons of new republicans this past 2 years just blew me away. I did not have a false hope of a miracle, I just wanted a honest count.

----------


## pacelli

The GOP has just cut off their future base.

----------


## Badger Paul

Exactly Utah. How many votes were we going to get anyway? 35? We knew that going in. All we wanted was an honest count, so that Ron Paul would go into the history books, to know where we started, what ultimatley accomplished for all our hard work of trying to get delegates for the past year and a half. 

The wouldn't even give us that, the little crooked assed bastards. $#@! em!

I don't usually curse when I post but man I am PISSED!

I hope they're all enjoying their little Nuremburg rally.

----------


## Dorfsmith

> honestly I knew McCain was going to get the nomination tonight. The fact though that the GOP outright denied the support of a candidate that brought in tons of new republicans this past 2 years just blew me away. I did not have a false hope of a miracle, I just wanted a honest count.


Exactly. They refuse to treat us with respect and acknowledge us. They will pay for this in November

----------


## MozoVote

It's sad, I think the party never took Paul's base seriously. It really would not have taken much to establish a little Goodwill. Let Paul address the convention (I'm sure he would not have talked trash about McCain) and count up the 50 or so RP delegates honestly.

Now the party will be sullied again on the Internet, and by the returning delegates that spent thousands of dollars of their own money to attend this thing.

----------


## Dorfsmith

The Republican party could have really been smart here and reached out to us.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> The Republican party could have really been smart here and reached out to us.


No record breaking money bombs for them.... We need to get one for the CFL as soon as Possible, Before the election just to stick a finger at the GOP.

----------


## MozoVote

In all seriousness, I see this election on the GOP side as being like the Dem's nomination of Michael Dukkakis in 1988. They will get whacked hard, then think about reform and how to win votes again. Enjoy this slow-motion train wreck spectacle, in all it's ugliness to November.

I would also only be mildly surprised if Palin gets tossed from the ticket before the vote, too.

----------


## Badger Paul

No $#@!! That's another thing too. People had to pay their hard earned money to attend this convention. Some even had to buy uniforms. And for what? For this $#@!? To be treated like this? What do these $#@!s get out of disrepecting fellow Americans like this?

By then again why should I be suprised? They're neocons. They only love power and using power to make others miserable, to make themselves feel important and strong.

They only way to get back at them is by beating them. Only then will they be humbled.

----------


## Omphfullas Zamboni

Hello,

From the GOP's perspective, this, "Revolution" nonsense is just a fad.  You have to stick around at least 10 years to prove your loyalty, patiently waiting for the current crop to, begging your pardon, keel over.

I hope today's GOP has estimated incorrectly.

Sincerely,
Omphfullas Zamboni

----------


## phoenixrising

> It's sad, I think the party never took Paul's base seriously. It really would not have taken much to establish a little Goodwill. Let Paul address the convention (I'm sure he would not have talked trash about McCain) and count up the 50 or so RP delegates honestly.
> 
> Now the party will be sullied again on the Internet, and by the returning delegates that spent thousands of dollars of their own money to attend this thing.



yea...just wanting to be heard!!

yet ya gotta admit...RP must be an incredible threat in GOP eyes...MSM...the lot of them ...for _EVERYONE_ (?)  to have gone to *this* extent of no acknowledgment ...whatsoever!!

honestly...at this pt. in time ...we knew we didn't have it...yet JUST acknowledge what he DID get!!!!!!! unanimous my ass! like it needed to be done THAT way????

let the guy speak!! he has way too much integrity/ethically to think he would have said _anything_ detrimental.

bottom line ? he DID NOT/WOULD NOT endorse mccluk...end of story ...you're punished...go to your corner!! NO speaking time...only SHEEPLE deserve that!!! hence mitt, huck & the ghoul as a friekin' keynote????? (yes sir...people) 

i'm pissed --BIG time!! i'll get over...yet "when someone tells you who they are? ...believe them"...& the GOP did that for the last 9 months!!...& continues to move BEYOND them & get reelected!

...yet to think RP would have to go against his values to GET a speaking slot?? NOT! *i would NEVER want him to!! EVER!!!!!!!!!!!
*
i'll be better  ...& hope u all will as well....yet i KNOW RP stuck to his ethics, morales & values!! THAT is what i will focus on...& search for others in my community who do the same! period. non-negotiable!

this past yr. has been a HUGE education!!! they CANNOT take that away from any of us!!!!!!!

----------


## ProBlue33

You know I have been with this thing since the fall of 2007, and we lost I know, McCain won. But you could at least count all of the few votes Ron Paul did get.
This was about an extra slap in the face to both Ron Paul and all his voters.

Now Ron Paul got over 1 million votes in the primaries, these people have to put there votes somewhere in November. 

Here are the points against McCain and the GOP at this RNC

1)No respect for the few legal votes Ron Paul did get.
2)Basically wouldn't allow Ron Paul to the convention with all the restrictions they put on him.

Somebody labelled me an Obama supporter in their signature, I am not really, I am just so angry with the GOP and McCain that he must not win in Nov. AT ANY COST.

Obama can't solve anything, I know that. But McCain is going to be really really really be bad for America. His heavy handed tactics against Ron Paul supporters will be the same ones he uses on the ENTIRE country.

I hear this not voting for the lesser of two evils arguement all the time.
Get this through your heads, ONLY A GOP LOSS WILL CHANGE THE GOP.
If they win they will continue to laugh at this movement as nothing but a lot of hot air. THEY MUST LOSE come November.

----------


## MozoVote

If McCain and his henchmen could not even give any respect to another wing of the GOP, why would they give a damn about the average voter?

I will probably still offer some help to decent local GOP (city/county) candidates this fall. But I will either not vote for prez, or vote Libertarian.

----------


## ryanmkeisling

> You know I have been with this thing since the fall of 2007, and we lost I know, McCain won. But you could at least count all of the few votes Ron Paul did get.
> This was about an extra slap in the face to both Ron Paul and all his voters.
> 
> Now Ron Paul got over 1 million votes in the primaries, these people have to put there votes somewhere in November. 
> 
> Here are the points against McCain and the GOP at this RNC
> 
> 1)No respect for the few legal votes Ron Paul did get.
> 2)Basically wouldn't allow Ron Paul to the convention with all the restrictions they put on him.
> ...


I say do what you will.  It does not matter if McCain or Obama becomes president.  I am in disbelief that anyone here expected anything different. The party in power does not matter much at this point, is it not totally obvious? Has Ron Paul not been saying this for some time now?

The government will continue to grow: 
nation building will continue, 
deficit spending will continue, 
foreign entitlements will continue to increase, 
there will be more wars and entanglements, 
the war on drugs will continue, 
the IRS will continue to rob you, your family and your descendants,
legislation will continue to erode your rights,
etc, etc, etc.

Ron Paul said in his rally speech that this "thing" hangs by a thread and also that it will take a long time to reverse the trends, as Bruce Fein pointed out so eloquently, that are politically and intellectually entrenched in american society.  Each day is a new step and if we can all direct our negative feelings into a positive approach towards the common goal of spreading the message to anyone and everyone who will listen, and electing liberty minded candidates into office it can grow by leaps and bounds.  Just like the Dr. said, he is amazed at how many of us already existed when he decided to run for President and this gave him hope.  The status quo is and should be very afraid.  If we refuse to never give up pretty soon there will be Ron Paul's everywhere: in the neighborhoods, in the media, in the congress and hopefully one day in the white house but it will not be this year and I do not think it will be during the next election cycle. This is exactly how the neocons did it, with strong influence in both parties, patience and focus.  They may not be exactly the same but the end result in both cases only yields trivial differences IMHO.  Agenda and influence.    

It is obvious the GOP is scared $#@!less, so are the Democrats to a point, this campaign rocked the establishment, and I believe I heard one of the speakers at the rally point out that it is the first step at disenfranchising the status quo, piece by piece and this is where real change will happen.  As the country spirals into disaster these ideas will make more and more sense to more and more people.  Am I the only one that was sitting back having a drink while they scurried around trying to bury the truth out of fear for the very principles they just $#@! all over?  

They are clueless, and crippled.  This is why they must result to cheating, lying and manipulation.  This is all they know how to do and have ever done, only now in their fear they make it more and more obvious.  Our job is to never loose momentum and never stop growing in numbers.  This is the thread that liberty hangs by, IMHO. 

Look at the national approval ratings for both the executive and legislative branches?
Look at the economy?  Look at the popularity of their needless, unsubstantiated, and unconstitutional wars?  The new figurehead Barak Obama can never deliver a more prosperous nation or any kind of real change.  The only question is can the media and institutions continue to cheat, lie, and manipulate social reality?  It is becoming clear they cannot with the seed of liberty growing.  We must certainly feed and water it now that it has finally broken ground.  No vote will change the direction of the next four years and that was decided long ago.  Influence and agenda...

----------


## porcupine

> Does anyone know the name of the person who made the motion for a unanimous support of McCain at the very end?  Whoever it is should get smacked down.


"Smacked down?"  What good are a bunch of silly e-mails going to do?  It's over.  Try to focus your anger on something useful.

----------


## AgentOrange

The current GOP establishment wants us all to run away and give up.

We need to stay and fight. Look how much has been done in 1 year...in 4 years time it will be even better. We must stay involved at the local level and work on getting candidates passed at the local and state level. This is the only way to grow.

----------


## Ron Paul Vermont

> honestly I knew McCain was going to get the nomination tonight. The fact though that the GOP outright denied the support of a candidate that brought in tons of new republicans this past 2 years just blew me away. I did not have a false hope of a miracle, I just wanted a honest count.



It does not matter to them if they ignore the new republicans. With the way they were counting tonight Osama Bin Laden could have won the election on the republican ticket.

----------


## Conza88

> chair: Are there any other nominations?
> somewhere in the crowd: RON PAAAAULLLLL!
> 
> did yall hear it?


Ok, is there a youtube of this? I need it for my video... that pretty much speaks corruption, BULL$#@! all over..

I just saw this; and going through 41 pages of hurt is not fun. 

Anyone help me out?

----------


## txrep

Someone could have also shouted "Mickey Mouse" but they dont have to put it into nomination... That person could have also been someone in the general audience... only delegates can nominate. If a candidate does not win the required amount of states then they are not eligible to be put into nomination. So basically Ron Paul was not even eligible to be nominated. Same goes for someone like Duncan Hunter or Chris Dodd/John Edwards for the Dems. If anyone is pledged to them, they automatically become released without the candidate doing so...(for example at the DNC, any Edwards delegates were automatically released once the roll call began)In this case Ron Pauls delegates were not truly pledged because his name was not place into nomination because his name was ineligible to be placed into nomination.

----------


## Bruno

> Someone could have also shouted "Mickey Mouse" but they dont have to put it into nomination... That person could have also been someone in the general audience... only delegates can nominate. If a candidate does not win the required amount of states then they are not eligible to be put into nomination. So basically Ron Paul was not even eligible to be nominated. Same goes for someone like Duncan Hunter or Chris Dodd/John Edwards for the Dems. If anyone is pledged to them, they automatically become released without the candidate doing so...(for example at the DNC, any Edwards delegates were automatically released once the roll call began)In this case Ron Pauls delegates were not truly pledged because his name was not place into nomination because his name was ineligible to be placed into nomination.


Then let's save $16 or so million dollars next time since the state's wishes were ignored anyway.  Just a bunch of pomp and circumstance.

----------


## thx1149

I have added in a thread in the GOP Convention forum to discuss many of the questions we all have over what happened.    If anyone knows or has ideas about the answers please post over there.   

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=153426

----------


## -lotus-

The only good thing about this whole fiasco is that while the neocons are busy celebrating their warchief's win, we now have a clear goal in that from this moment, we have 4 years to prepare. Eveything we did during the course of this election, some of those things being done without proper understanding or without proper strength in numbers, can now be prepared for accordingly. Find out about the delegate process and become ready to lead. Start righting speeches, blogs, precint maps/lists. Get all your contact lists updated and start meetup groups. Look up local public office positions and begin a campaign. We have not yet begun to fight and I for one have already looked past this stolen election and am hungrily awaiting the next chance we'll have to regain control of our country. We need to use every resource at our disposal to inform as many people as possible, and not just inform them but to keep them informed as well. Im talking newletters, more social network sites that will enable people all over the country to seek out and band together with other like minded people/organizations. We need people to write books and go out and talk to the general public about issues important in your part of the community and how we can deal with them without relying on big brother government to fix everything. Am I mad about what happened today? You bet your ass. Am I going to sit here and bitch and cry and scream 'We need to sue XXXX or XXXX!' and point blame?  NO!! I am going to redouble my efforts and pledge that in 2012 we will see freedom, liberty and peace restored to our lives and to our country.

----------

